# Anyone feed Taste of the Wild?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It's made by Diamond if that's a concern to you. A deal buster for me. There have been numerous threads about their most recent ( and rolling it seems) recalls and the FDA report of the condition of their one plant is nauseating.... it's in one of those threads too.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I just will not go near Diamond right now.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless Diamond really gets their act together, I won't feed my dog that. I'm happy with Fromm and will feed it until the day I die!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That is one reason I haven't looked at TOTW....the recalls. After much research, we're sticking with Acana.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I havent heard anything other then the recent recall with them I thought was cleared. Is there any solid articles online I can be linked to to read about the condition of their plant?


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I used to feed Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain and my dogs did very well on it. Shiny coats, little poops, no gas, good blood work. I lost my one girl to cancer early this year and put my other on a prescription diet for a short period (yuck, I know, but it was necessary). When I went to put her back on regular food the recall had already happened and I'm in the area of the recall so we didn't go back to it  But when we fed it, everyone did well.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I like the cost and I like that its grain free. The only protein being lamb. Maybe ill try it and just make sure the bag I buy isnt on the recall list. At least they dont have melamine in their food unlike some other recall the country has experienced...


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

You never know how he'll do until you try  I hope he does great on it. I personally liked it. I just didn't go back b/c I'm near the plant that had issues. There was a bit of gas in the beginning with TOTW but it went away quickly. I tried Acana after that and my fur kids did horrible on it even though others give it rave reviews. Now they're on Orijen and doing well, but there are plenty of others that didn't do good on that. Oy the dog food debate


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I also will not touch anything made by diamond. I'm using Earthborn, it is a good price and there are grain free formulas


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am still feeding TOTW and I am feeding the Sierra Mountain formula. My dogs love it and are doing great on it.
I am not concerned at this point, because TOTW was NOT poisoned with salmonella and voluntarily recalled from the plant in question.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with Wellness dog food? I was wondering if it is a good brand...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

From what I heard, it is pretty good.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> I am still feeding TOTW and I am feeding the Sierra Mountain formula. My dogs love it and are doing great on it.
> I am not concerned at this point, because TOTW was NOT poisoned with salmonella and voluntarily recalled from the plant in question.


I think im going to try it. I heard good things and bad things like with any other food. The price is right and its grain free. Im very happy Acana. But, I dont like the cost and I want to rule out grains.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

FDA report: http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AboutF...cy/ORA/ORAElectronicReadingRoom/UCM304252.pdf


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> FDA report: http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AboutF...cy/ORA/ORAElectronicReadingRoom/UCM304252.pdf



I think I may call Diamond myself and inquire about a few things. Letters can be forged (not saying this one is)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you really think they'd be forthcoming???? Here is the US govt's FDA website ...... type in a search on Diamond pet food plant report. www.fda.gov 


Here is what will come up fyi Search Results: Report on the Diamond pet food plant=*


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Well im just saying everyone has something bad to say about every company. I just need to do some research for myself


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know the purpose of this thread if you don't want input. Good luck with your research.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For those who want a less expensive non Diamond grain free food, I mentioned Earthborn above. I can get a 28 pound bag for between $42-48. They have a few different grain free formulas, here is an ingredient list from one of them:

Bison Meal, Peas, Pea Protein, Tapioca, Dried Egg Product, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Flaxseed, Lamb Meal, Pea Fiber, Natural Flavors, Blueberry Fiber, Cranberry Fiber, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Spinach, Cranberries, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Taurine, L-Carnitine, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Salt, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Yucca Schidgera Extract, Rosemary Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Earthborn I cant find here. Though, I will check the pet store I found TOTW cheap at. Maybe they carry it


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I will say, you're constantly changing so many variables (food, meds, supplements) that it will be difficult to pinpoint what is & isn't working. My boy was allergy tested and even with his diet now adjusted due to his food allergies, the vet cautioned that it will take time to see a difference. Recommend you find/research a food and stick with it.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

SheetsSM said:


> I will say, you're constantly changing so many variables (food, meds, supplements) that it will be difficult to pinpoint what is & isn't working. My boy was allergy tested and even with his diet now adjusted due to his food allergies, the vet cautioned that it will take time to see a difference. Recommend you find/research a food and stick with it.


Amen. This is a problem I see with so many people on this forum. Hell, I was a victim of it for an 8 month stretch. It's such a good thing to find one food that works and stick with it.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Had I of known about this pet store selling taste of the wild $10 cheaper then anywhere else I would of done the taste of the wild from the start. If the food works on him I have no intentions on changing it. I was trying to save a few bucks to put towards his medical issues


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

After research of pet food and ingredients, also recalls such as IAMS and Eukanuba, we decided on Blue Buffalo large breed puppy formula. Our puppy has done good on it; nice #2 and no gas. 

I have read here many good things about Fromm. I have not tried it and also not sure I will since I can only buy it online.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Canine Caviar is now sold in Canada. Even if costs more, at 599 cals per cup, you feed considerably less. It's great for dogs who have intolerances....... very limited ingredient list and no meals.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Also, Nutrisource has grain frees and is an economical food. They are a family held company, has their own plant and has never been involved in a recall. NutriSource Dog Food and Cat Food Products | Canned & Dry You'll see they are available in Canada too. The Annamaet grain frees are supposedly really good too although I haven't personally tried them.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am really disappointed in Diamond. I used to feed TOTW and loved it. However, I will not go near Diamond again because time and time again they refuse to get their act together.

I recently switched Layla over to raw. Jade has been eating raw since he was weaned. I LOVE it! I tried Orijen, but I had to switch Layla off because of a severe food allergy. On raw, her body condition looks the best it has ever looked. Her skin has cleared up. She is growing back the coat that she lost on Orijen. She has boundless energy and bright sparkling eyes. She has no dog breath and her teeth look great. I highly recommend a raw diet to any dog suffering allergies or any owner wanting to feed a high quality, unprocessed diet. The results are unbelievable!!


----------



## texy85 (May 11, 2012)

I have heard people say that if you like TOTW, and don't want to pay as much, to try Nature's Domain from Costco. They have a Salmon and Sweet Potato Formula and it is grain free, and at $35 for a big bag, its quite affordable. This is considering you have a costco near you though...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

texy85 said:


> I have heard people say that if you like TOTW, and don't want to pay as much, to try Nature's Domain from Costco. They have a Salmon and Sweet Potato Formula and it is grain free, and at $35 for a big bag, its quite affordable. This is considering you have a costco near you though...


This is what I am feeding. They have a Salmon and Sweet Potato formula and a Turkey and Sweet Potato formula. I pay $32 for 35 lbs of the Salmon and $27 for 35 lbs of the Turkey. I know it's made by Diamond, but my dogs do wonderfully on it and unless the recall was for something more than possible salmonella contamination, I am not going to change them.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Sawyer used to be on TOTW - Sierra Mountain for about a year. He did well on it - not digestive issues or anything. The only thing I found was that it was hard to keep weight on him. He's fairly active anyway but he was eating 4 cups a day.

After the recall, my trust in Diamond went down the drain so we switched him to Acana Grasslands. The price is not that much different, and he does well on it also and I find that we only have to feed him 3 cups a day plus he's gained a few pounds as well!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Our Costco doesnt carry anything other then Pedigree and Kirklands. I will look at the other foods at this pet store when I go maybe I can find Earthborne or something else. 

I appreciate every ones feed back. While they have had a recall it wasnt nearly as bad as the 2007 recalls.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Besides, when there was the big problem with the Chinese tainted wheat, there were a lot more dog food companies involved besides Diamond. To me personally, Salmonella is not such a big deal in comparison, especially since TOTW never had a salmonella issue.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> Besides, when there was the big problem with the Chinese tainted wheat, there were a lot more dog food companies involved besides Diamond. To me personally, Salmonella is not such a big deal in comparison, especially since TOTW never had a salmonella issue.


Wasnt some of TOTW involved in the salmonella recall? For one, salmonella is found in raw meats that people feed to their dog. But for some reason it only becomes a huge issue when it involved kibble...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

TOTW voluntarily recalled some of their dog food made in the South Carolina plant, because that plant had salmonella issues with other Diamond dog food brands. But TOTW never tested positive for salmonella they just recalled certain bags as a precaution.
Here in our area of Tennessee, we get TOTW from the Missouri plant, which did not have any recalls or potential salmonella issues.
Personally, I think the people that feed their dogs a raw diet, would be more at risk of salmonella poisoning.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

cgriffin said:


> TOTW voluntarily recalled some of their dog food made in the South Carolina plant, because that plant had salmonella issues with other Diamond dog food brands. But TOTW never tested positive for salmonella they just recalled certain bags as a precaution.
> Here in our area of Tennessee, we get TOTW from the Missouri plant, which did not have any recalls or potential salmonella issues.
> Personally, I think the people that feed their dogs a raw diet, would be more at risk of salmonella poisoning.


I have to agree with the raw diet thing. Though, I did and will feed a raw diet again at some point. Not sure which plant the food sold here comes from. But I will just check batch codes to make sure. At least they voluntarily recalled unlike the ones of the 2007 recalls were forced to...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> ...Here in our area of Tennessee, we get TOTW from the Missouri plant, which did not have any recalls or potential salmonella issues.
> Personally, I think the people that feed their dogs a raw diet, would be more at risk of salmonella poisoning.


Actually, there was another Diamond recall for salmonella contamination that did involve the Missouri plant. Here's a pointer: After Eight Expansions, How Big is the Diamond Pet Foods Recall?.

Despite these problems, for now we continue to feed TOTW because our dogs are healthy and happy on it. We have looked at other grain-free dog foods, but they tend to be too high in protein, which can result in kidney damage.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My "beef" with Diamond is the condition of the plant and their disregard for even basic hygiene practices. This supercedes any brand that was or was not involved in a recall. It is all evidenced in the FDA report available on the government cite I posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I also will not touch anything made by diamond. I'm using Earthborn, it is a good price and there are grain free formulas


I'm also using Earthborn with Gibbs, Teller is still on Fromm LB Adult. I'm feeding the EB Ocean Fusion and just picked up a bag of the Coastal Catch (grain free) and am excited to see how he likes it. They carry a grain free lamb food that is strikingly similar to TOTW (what I fed previously, the Sierra Mtn formula). I'd recommend trying it rather than going back to Diamond. That is just my 2 cents! I switched from TOTW in January after terrible and inexplicable diarrhea in both dogs. A few weeks later they announced the recall. Not sure if it was related but I switched them to Fromm with no issues. The Earthborn is a very similar in price point here in the US to what TOTW costs. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I'm also using Earthborn with Gibbs, Teller is still on Fromm LB Adult. I'm feeding the EB Ocean Fusion and just picked up a bag of the Coastal Catch (grain free) and am excited to see how he likes it. They carry a grain free lamb food that is strikingly similar to TOTW (what I fed previously, the Sierra Mtn formula). I'd recommend trying it rather than going back to Diamond. That is just my 2 cents! I switched from TOTW in January after terrible and inexplicable diarrhea in both dogs. A few weeks later they announced the recall. Not sure if it was related but I switched them to Fromm with no issues. The Earthborn is a very similar in price point here in the US to what TOTW costs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


When I go to the pet store im going to see if they carry the Earthborn. I know petcetera carries their one grain heavy line of Earthborn but their wants $20 sometimes $30 more then most pet stores here do.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just my 2 cents on Diamond, but one can only give a company so many chances. My friend was feeding the lamb kibble but dropped it after the recent recall. My store won't even carry Diamond products anymore. They pissed off too many people too many times. Anyone remember people pestering them about whether their fish kibble contained ethoxyquin or not?

If a Diamond rep offered me free kibble for life I would turn them down. 

The conditions of the plant bother me with their lackadaisical attitude. Not so much the Salmonella thing. I eat my eggs sunny side up and runny.

FWIW I fed it to Tucker and he did well on it. I only stopped due to a medical issue where he could not eat kibble anymore unrelated to the food. Also during that time I noticed an ingredient change. They never mentioned it, had to read the bag, always do.

I was feeding the high prairie formula. I noticed no more bambi in the food one day. I guess the deer supply got too expensive. Now it is Bison only. It was never ever mention the formula changed on the bag as I recall. You know, like "now with more bison" blah blah. You had to look close.

Bite me Diamond. Pretty clear your out of the game for me and many others.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Same for me, I have too many issues with Diamond and it's not about salmonella. When I go to the Reliant dog shows in Houston they always have tons of different dog food reps there giving out samples. I always go around and get as many sample packs as I can. But this year I completely avoided the booths with Diamond products. I don't care if it's free, I don't want my dog's eating it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Why reward a company with a truly lousy record by buying kibble from them or from any company that outsources manufacture to them? That's tantamount to implicit approval of their practices. I vote with my wallet and they don't deserve a penny until they clean up their act. It's basic economics!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

A1Malinois said:


> When I go to the pet store im going to see if they carry the Earthborn. I know petcetera carries their one grain heavy line of Earthborn but their wants $20 sometimes $30 more then most pet stores here do.


Amazon provides free two-day shipping for many dog food and they do carry this one. (By the way, I have no ties to Amazon or Earthborn.) It's worth checking them if you can't get the product you want for a price that is reasonable, though I always favor local suppliers who will be here when I need them.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> Amazon provides free two-day shipping for many dog food and they do carry this one. (By the way, I have no ties to Amazon or Earthborn.) It's worth checking them if you can't get the product you want for a price that is reasonable, though I always favor local suppliers who will be here when I need them.


I was just there and checked it out. The 28lb bag is $65.99 which is fine. But they want $62.99 for shipping. Its even within Canada  and thats the slowest shipping method


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

A1Malinois said:


> I was just there and checked it out. The 28lb bag is $65.99 which is fine. But they want $62.99 for shipping. Its even within Canada and thats the slowest shipping method


:uhoh::hyper:

Always have to check for where we are and what's available!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I will see if the pet store carries the Earthborn formula I am interested in as well as a couple others mentioned to me. If not, I will try TOTW. With my dog and his limitations I cant be picky. I gave him half a sample pack today (well what was left after the cats got to it and ripped it open to help themselves) and he really liked it but he generally will eat anything including Science Diet :yuck:


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

make sure to always switch gradually to the new food. mix in 25% new food with 75% old food the first day, 50/50 the second day, 75/25 the third day and 100% the fourth day.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Claudia M said:


> make sure to always switch gradually to the new food. mix in 25% new food with 75% old food the first day, 50/50 the second day, 75/25 the third day and 100% the fourth day.


I take a couple weeks to switch him as hes got a really sensitive gut


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

We had all our previous dogs and currently the "adopted" cats on Acetylator purchased at Pet Meds | Dog Supplies | Pet Supplies | Pet Products | Pet Supply. It helps a lot with their digestive system and urinary tract. We will start Rose on it once she is older.


----------

